# Is my puppy a purebred GSD?



## geosan91 (Dec 24, 2011)

My wife and I brought this little guy yesterday. The seller claims that he is a purebred GSD. The father is a sable and the mother is an all white GSD. We weren't provided with pictures just the sellers word on what the paretns looked like. She also wasn't able to provide AKC registration because the father was only 7 months old when he accidently mated with the female. We are starting to doubt whether or not our new puppy is really a purebred GSD. He is supposedly 8 weeks and 3 days old and he weighs about 10-12lbs. He looks a little small compared to pictures we have seen online of other GSD pups. He also has a white blotch on his chest that we have never seen on another GSD. We would love to hear what anyone has to say. Thank you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's adorable but I sure hope you didn't pay a lot for him.
He looks part Border Collie and his size also indicates that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No... more than likely he's not.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see GSD on him either, unless a small fraction.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I really don't see any GSD either. I think he is a collie mix. The pictures are a little blurry though. So, maybe some better pictures might help.

edit to add: I'm pretty sure that It really doesn't matter if the father was only 7 months old when he got to the female. If he (and she) are both papered. Then, you can AKC register the litter no matter the parents age.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, looks more like some Collie or Sheltie mix. Adorable, though! I happen to love those breeds ^^


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hope you didn't pay a lot. I don't see GSD. I would say he's an Australian Shepherd mix. 

Here are some google pictures I found for Aussie/Collie mixes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I couldn't tell anything from the pictures! too small and blurry. GSD's can have white on their chest, so that doesn't exclude him from being a GSD.

Can't you register puppies a few weeks old (or sooner)? So the fact the male wasn't registered cause he was only 7 months old doesn't make sense. Makes more sense he wasn't registered because he couldn't be registered.

That said, I'm sure you didn't pay a fortune for him, and if you end up with a beautiful dog you love, that's what we all want in the end! One of the great things about this forum is the wealth of information, so you can learn about finding a 'responsible' breeder (click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html ) 

Keep taking photos and posting!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Cute, but definitely not pure.


----------

